# What is the best composition to use to say farewell to somebody?



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

I've been searching for a few hours now, nothing seems to fit! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it a fond farewell, or otherwise?


----------



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

A quite tumultuous one.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I've never even thought of using a piece of music to say farewell; I don't say farewell unless they are dying. This is an interesting concept.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ShostakovichDSCH said:


> A quite tumultuous one.


And what sort of thing do you want to say to the departing one?


----------



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> And what sort of thing do you want to say to the departing one?


I was hoping that the music would help me express myself, but I'm not looking to say very much if I'm honest.

I realise this must be a very strange request?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

ShostakovichDSCH said:


> A quite tumultuous one.


Webern 6 Orchestral pieces op. 6 - Sehr Massig


----------



## micro (Jun 18, 2016)

It is hard for me to understand what you really want. But I think that many Brahms' chamber music works may fit.
Here is the lovely piece: Violin Sonata No. 3.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Romantic or platonic acquaintance?

Forever /good riddance or until we meet again, may it be soon?

If the latter and romantic how about this? LEÓ WEINER_Romance for cello harp and string orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Does it have to be sad?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you still there?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Haydn's Farewell symphony. The great genius wrote it literally to farewell.


----------



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

Romantic, and good riddance!


----------



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, I love Haydn's Farewell symphony, it's one of my favourite of his symphonies. What a fantastic and poignant ending it has. 

I don't think it'd fit, however


----------



## ShostakovichDSCH (Jul 4, 2016)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Webern 6 Orchestral pieces op. 6 - Sehr Massig


Oh God, I'm not looking to murder her! I do like that piece though, I haven't heard it before


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler's Der Abschied (The Farewell) from Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd play the "Liebestod" from _Tristan_ to make it clear that it's finally over between us, and the end of _Lulu_ if there was any doubt remaining.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like that Lulu idea.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruch; Kol Nidrei


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

Just tell them how you feel, I'm sure they will understand


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Just tell them how you feel, I'm sure they will understand


What if you feel like this?


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

'See you later alligator..." Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What is the best composition to use to say farewell to somebody?*

Adele's "Hello". If I hear that playing again, I'm gone!


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> What if you feel like this?


Ewww, that's disgusting


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> *What is the best composition to use to say farewell to somebody?*
> 
> Adele's "Hello". If I hear that playing again, I'm gone!


I agree, Adele annoys me so much!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

ShostakovichDSCH said:


> Romantic, and good riddance!







Or


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Pick .


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If you want your ego and accompanying emotions to feel quite justified in their maybe swollen state, try the finale to Mahler Symphony 1. I only say this, because it's kind of what I personally felt with it playing as a sort of mental soundtrack, for a while...:tiphat:

Could also be a really grandiose and pretentious way to communicate, "you broke my heart, except now I'm so great I am above caring and screw you, but I still must tell you it in the biggest way possible because my big feelings are so awesome and must be known." (nobody should read this as a slight on Mahler in any way, and I hope I didn't insult the op with it either, too much)

Also op, the thought as I expressed it is slightly evil. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> *What is the best composition to use to say farewell to somebody?*
> 
> Adele's "Hello". If I hear that playing again, I'm gone!


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Pick .


Good pick!  I prefer the one with silence


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

If you're after something direct, _All The Rage_ by Elvis Costello will do the job nicely.



> The twitching impulses to speak your mind
> I'll lend you my microscope and maybe you will find it
> Is it in that ugly place that's just behind your face
> Where you keep my picture still despite the fact
> That you had me replaced


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ShostakovichDSCH said:


> I've been searching for a few hours now, nothing seems to fit!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did all those tips help you?


----------



## wilson868 (Aug 16, 2015)

Haydn's Farewell symphony is a good one. Or perhaps you like Gotterdamerung.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

F*** You by Cee Lo Green?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I always use "Hit the Road, Jack" whenever I bid farewell to somebody.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

:devil:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> F*** You by Cee Lo Green?


Gee, wasn't expecting _that_ from a guy named 'Haydn man'.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Watermelon in Easter Hay by Zappa, if you want an emotional guitar solo :tiphat:

Or why not the adagietto from Mahler's 5th if you want something massive? :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Like an angel passing through my room performed by Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Or if it's me:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> Or if it's me:


Forgot that one, one of his most beautiful pieces! :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You're right, maybe even his best. Nevertheless, you don't have to take your hat off, I'm not dead yet


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

Farewell Is A Lonely sound by Jimmy Ruffin. great arrangement and appropriate I think.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

​Tosti's song "Goodbye". YouTube has an amusing version sung by Deanna Durbin, but the best is Eva Turner's.


----------

